# Please point me to an editor



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

I am using a cache card and have been unable to make a daily call yet. I set it up with a static ip, but left the gateway and subnet mask on dhcp. Now I need to go in over telnet and enter appropriate numbers for the gateway. Is there an editor I can download which will enable me to do that easily? I would like to avoid pulling the hard-drive and running an install all over.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

Joe should have been installed when you did the initial hacks. It's relatively easy to use, but not with from CL in Windows or HyperTerminal; use PuTTY or TeraTerm instead. Or alternatively, FTP files back to your PC, and edit with a good text editor such as EditPad or NotePad++ (not Windows NotePad). Then send it back in and chmod 755, sync, reboot and you should be OK.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

You can also use "vi" - that should be on the unit already...


----------



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

Thanks for the responses. What is the command to use through telnet to access the editors that are already installed?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

BL said:


> Thanks for the responses. What is the command to use through telnet to access the editors that are already installed?


"vi"


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

BL said:


> Thanks for the responses. What is the command to use through telnet to access the editors that are already installed?


Please do not take this as an affront, because it seriosly isn't. But if you have to ask that question you are a long ways from being ready to use the editors - there are a bunch of ways that you can screw it up.
To use "vi" the command would be "vi /var/hack/tivowebplus/config.tcl" - if you wanted to edit the file "config.tcl" that is in the "/var/tivowebplus" directorectory. The file will "pop up" and then you can use some commands to make changes and ultimately save them. It is not as simple as scrolling to the thing you want to change, changing it, hitting escape and then save.
Google "vi" first to figure out what the commands are in it that you need to utilize in oreder to make the changes.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Lou get back in that meeting and arrange for all kinds of magic for us!!!!


----------



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

Thanks, I am not even remotely insulted. I am just trying to get from point A to point B, which at this point is just making a successful daily call, and I am learning on the way. One of the inherent problems of my doing this is that I don't always have enough working knowledge to know how to implement the instructions I am getting. 

I have done a number of Tivo drive upgrades, but this is my first foray into telnetting into a networked Tivo. 

I asked the "editor" question as a backup option after the first approach I tried did not work. The instructions I have for editing the gateway were to use nic_config_tivo and then using the force command. However, that did not work (possibly because I did not enter the command properly) as you can see below:

bash-2.02# nic_config_tivo --force 3.0-01-1-000


Detecting TiVo hard drive...

Detecting TiVo partitions...
Active kernel partition = /dev/hda6.
Inactive kernel partition = /dev/hda3.
Active root partition = /dev/hda7.
Inactive root partition = /dev/hda4.
Var partition = /dev/hda9.

Determining software version...

Error - Unable to access mfs.

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

So, any suggestions would appreciated. If it would be unwise for me to mess with the editor, if anyone can straighten me out on the other approach, that would be appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

It could be that MFS_DEVICE isn't set in your telnet session... try "export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10" before running nic_config_tivo again


----------

